# Corsair H60 + i7-2600K OC



## sbkenzo (11. Mai 2011)

gelöscht


----------



## Extremkugler (11. Mai 2011)

Es kommt drauf an wie weit du gehen willst mit dem 2600 k ? Ich sag mal an sich ja !!


----------



## Jack-Oneill (11. Mai 2011)

Normal müße er locker reichen.


----------



## Dehero (11. Mai 2011)

4 GHz und auch gerne mehr sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

ich persönlich würde gleich zur h70 mit 2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120x120x38mm, 3000rpm, 224.4m³/h, 45.9dB(A) (DFS123812H-3000) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland greifen, ist aber deine sache ob du mit dem oc so weit gehen willst, dass du das bräuchtest ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Mai 2011)

Mit den Scythe Ultra 3000 ist aber nichts mehr mit Ruhe o_O


----------



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

;2976726 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Scythe Ultra 3000 ist aber nichts mehr mit Ruhe o_O


 ich hab nix von silence gelesen.

wenns dasteht, dann kann man meinen post ignorieren ;D

€:
btw. gibts eigentlich was stärkeres als den kaze 3000?


----------



## Uter (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn nichts da steht würde ich von normalen Drehzahlen ausgehen, also von 1000 bis 1600 rpm alles was außerhalb dieses Bereiches liegt ist entweder leise (zumindest annehmbar) oder extrem laut. Einem normalen Nutzer Lüfter mit 3000rpm zu empfehlen ist naja. 
Selbst 1900rpm sind für viele nicht ertragbar und deutlich lauter als ein Boxed.

Klar gibt es stärkere. Siehe Delta. Oder hier.

Was ich mich bei der H70 noch frage: Was passiert mit den Spawas auf dem Board? Die liegen bei dem dicken Radi und 2 Lüftern zwischen Mb und Radi, also in einer Lufttoten Zone. Ich glaub nicht das das gut ist (dürfte also im Temperaturbereich von 0 Gehäuselüftern liegen und das dann auch noch mit ziemlich starkem oc...).


----------



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Wenn nichts da steht würde ich von normalen Drehzahlen ausgehen, also von 1000 bis 1600 rpm alles was außerhalb dieses Bereiches liegt ist entweder leise (zumindest annehmbar) oder extrem laut. Einem normalen Nutzer Lüfter mit 3000rpm zu empfehlen ist naja.
> Selbst 1900rpm sind für viele nicht ertragbar und deutlich lauter als ein Boxed.
> 
> Klar gibt es stärkere. Siehe Delta. Oder hier.
> ...



(hab deinen link etz nur durchs quote gesehen.)
das ist ja ein wahres monster und ab 6v schon richtung unangenehm gehend >.<
YouTube - Scythe Gentle Typhoon high speed 5400 rpm - D1225C12BBAP-31
Scythe GentleTyphoon 5400, 120x120x25mm, 5400rpm, 253.67m³/h, 50.5dB(A) (D1225C12B7AP-31) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. Mai 2011)

@Aim:
Auf 6V machen die ungefähr 3000 RpM.
In deinem anderen Thread schreibst du, dass du selber planst eine HxO mit Scythe_-Lüfter mit 3k RpM zu betreiben... glaubst du das wird sich anders anhören?
Genug OT 

@TE:
Reichen wird er, auch für OC.
Wenn du es leise haben willst, solltest du die Lüfter tauschen. Man hört über die Standard-Lüfter nicht viel gutes


----------



## Uter (11. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, unterhalb der Anlaufspannung ist er angenehm. 
Die Ultra Kaze sind auch nicht angenehmer (vor allem haben sie ein grottiges Lager). 
Oberhalb der Slip Stream 1900 gibt es m.M.n. nichts was auch nur den geringsten Sinn macht.


----------



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> @Aim:
> Auf 6V machen die ungefähr 3000 RpM.


 ist schon klar. mathe lässt grüßen^^



> In deinem anderen Thread schreibst du, dass du selber planst eine HxO mit Scythe_-Lüfter mit 3k RpM zu betreiben... glaubst du das wird sich anders anhören?
> Genug OT


 hab die bei youtube auch probegehört und die kaze 3000 klingen @ 3000rpm aber schon deutlich schlimmer. außerdem kommt dort das rattern des kugellagers noch dazu.
den typhoon finde ich auf max dank des ratterns des kaze denoch angenehmer, bin aber trotdem am zweifeln ob ich die 71dbA auf dauer 1,5m von mir entfernt ertragen kann, obwohl ich bei gleichmäßig lauten geräuschen schnell resistent werde =/

vermutlich werde ich mich aber mit paar 1900er slipstreams begnügen, damit sich die nachbarn nicht denken ich würde 24/7 den staubsauger laufen lassen >.<


----------



## HAWX (11. Mai 2011)

Aîm schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich würde gleich zur h70 mit 2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120x120x38mm, 3000rpm, 224.4m³/h, 45.9dB(A) (DFS123812H-3000) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland greifen, ist aber deine sache ob du mit dem oc so weit gehen willst, dass du das bräuchtest ^^



Dann kannst aber gleich Komplett auf den Kuehler verzichten und direkt mit dem Kompressor auf die Cpu halten


----------



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Dann kannst aber gleich Komplett auf den Kuehler verzichten und direkt mit dem Kompressor auf die Cpu halten


 das wäre direkt platz #2 auf meiner kühlerliste gewesen ;D


----------

